# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Dreaming of my boyfriend leaving me?

## PurpleRain22

I am trying to interpret this dream which I had last night which has thoroughly confused me, so I am taking a chance and hoping that somebody will come across this and help me.

Firstly, my background information - I am female, 16, my family is very close, stable and rarely has arguments. My boyfriend is 18 and we have been together for 3 months. I know this may sound like a random child is posting on a mature forum and doesn't know what she's doing, but I am told by many people that I am apparently very mature for my age, so I hope this counts for something. I am naturally afraid of my feelings and try to hide any emotions when it comes to relationships so that I am not hurt (I'm afraid of getting too attached to people and then have them leaving me because of different situations in my past, not necessarily to do with relationships, though).

Here is a brief description of each person referred to in the description of my dream (I read in the sticky post that this will help interpreters, so here goes!) Note: I am not using their real names for personal reasons
*Lauren:* She tends to try taking the mick out of everyone and everything. Ever since I got into a relationship with my current boyfriend, she has constantly insulted him to my face and speaks badly about him all the time. She does the same with our other friend, *'Gemma'* and almost rips her boyfriend to pieces. Lauren has not had a boyfriend for 5 years, so me and Gemma think that she's jealous and is attempting to make us lose ours so that she is not the only single one in our friendship group.

*Gemma:* Gemma is by far my best friend. I can tell her everything and anything no matter what the situation is. Despite us both having relationships, we still remain close and continue our strong friendship.

*Amelia:* Amelia is my sister who constantly looks out for me; especially when I'm upset. She is trying to be a better sister as she has been quite poor towards me in the past. She is also very close friends with Gemma.

*Zayne:* Zayne is my boyfriend. He is 18 years old, very loving, caring but lives about 30-40 minutes away from me. I am only able to see him about once-twice a week. I recently realised and admitted I love him to him, but as I said this I was shaking from fear of admitting this. I am only sometimes able to say it again because of my fear of becoming too close to someone just to be left again. Zayne is always trying to surprise me just to make me smile.

*My dream*

I had just come out of an English exam (my final exam) which I had only completed a quarter of so I felt very stressed and scared. I couldn't concentrate during the exam since all I could think of was the possible negative futures which could happen with *Zayne*. I spoke to *Lauren* under the shelter at the top of the school; quizzing each other about the exam. It all felt quite natural, but I no longer cared about the results from the exam. We then travelled down the steps towards *Gemma* and *Amelia* who were waiting at the bottom for us. We spoke for a while about random topics (which I unfortunately cannot remember). Suddenly, somebody wrapped their hands around my eyes. It made me feel afraid, vulnerable, yet unbelievably angry. Infuriated with whoever this was, I ripped their arms off of me and turned around. Pausing for a second, I almost thought I was hallucinating. But no, it was him. I turned around to see *Zayne* staring down at me and smiling, wearing his leather jacket and blue jeans. I automatically felt ecstatic, as if I was floating, butterflies fluttering in my stomach. I screamed in surprise, jumping on him, wrapping my arms & legs around him tightly, and buried my face into his neck. I felt like I was ready to cry from happiness. He laughed and spun round with me, then kissed me. I was in heaven. I felt loved, safe, and wanted the moment to never end. "Oh my god, what are you doing here?!" I demanded. *Zayne's* reaction was very simple and calm. He simply replied "Anything to make you smile, baby". However, a very serious expression soon crossed his face. His face went hard and strict. He was no longer the *Zayne* whom I knew and loved. Swiftly and efficiently, he set me down, then without saying a word, he turned around and walked towards his motorbike and left. Whilst this meeting took place, my friends and sister had apparently left, also, without me realising. I suddenly felt alone, scared once again, and broke down into tears. I felt like I couldn't trust anybody ever again.
This made me wake up straight away and I realised that I had begun crying in real life, as well.


Sorry for the long description, but I'm trying to get as accurate an interpretation as possible. Could you give me your ideas on how this dream could be interpreted please? I've never had a dream quite like this before, they're usually just random fantasy dreams which slip my mind very easily, but this dream has stuck in my mind.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## JoannaB

I think this dream was caused by your anxiety when you recently told your boyfriend that you love him, you were afraid that he might leave you, that you might push him away. So you had a dream of anxiety, a dream in which you acknowledge how amazing he is, and that he surprises you, and that he wants to do anything to make you smile, and yet your fear of being left is too strong, and so in this dream your realization about how amazing he is and that he won't leave you is not strong enough to overcome your fear of being left alone again.

I think the anxiety over the exam is in part because this is an anxiety themed dream, and anxiety over school exams is probably one of the common anxieties you experience. Incidentally, did you know that anxiety over school exams is so powerful that many people continue to dream of it, even once they have been out of school for years. I am 39 and I still have dreams of stressing over exams sometimes!  :smiley:  however, in your dream you realize that you no longer care about the exam, your anxiety is not really about exams right now, it is about your boyfriend leaving you. From what you have told me, it sounds like this is an irrational fear, and I am not saying that to belittle you, but stating the fact that you probably do not have a reason to really fear that your boyfriend will actually leave you, but you have emotional reasons to fear it because of your past. Your fears are real, even if your waking mind knows that you do not currently have real cause to worry.

----------

